
Novichok nerve agent strikes two new victims in the UK - ax00x
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/4/17535024/novichok-nerve-agent-strikes-two-new-victims-in-the-uk
======
runciblespoon
"The British Government's 'Novichok' Drama"

[http://www.moonofalabama.org/2018/03/governments-decree-
trut...](http://www.moonofalabama.org/2018/03/governments-decree-truth-about-
skripal-dissenters-will-be-punished.html)

------
simonblack
Novichok is the most ineffective 'military-grade nerve agent' ever produced.

5 known victims, 5 survivors who have lived more than several days.

~~~
codezero
I'm still on the fence about how far into the conspiracy theory land I'd go –
but if you imagine that this nerve agent though, it could kill, in these
instances, isn't meant to kill, but rather, to show force, and penetration. A
"see what we could do" – with the understanding that they could use something
more subtle than Novichok if they wanted to.

------
black6
Could be food poisoning from the same restaurant at which the Skripals ate.
Nerve agents tend not to be so delayed or forgiving.

------
raprp
Just before the Russian elections and the World Cup we have the first Novichok
"attack". UK gov demands boycott of the world cup and all the news focus on
Vlad "the Killer" Putin.

Russia starts doing well on the world cup, Sweden changes its mind and won't
boycott it, trump-putin meeting scheduled and.... Novichok again.

It should be easy to see the BS of this narrative but the most amazing thing
is that it works. People believe in it, demonize Russia and lose focus that
the UK is miserably failing in the Brexit negotiations.

I hope Russia does not win the World Cup because I'm sure we would see another
"attack" directly ordered by Vlad The Terrible.

------
the-dude
Did it ever strike the first victims?

~~~
codezero
Not sure what you mean? Are you saying in order to be a victim of an attack
one must die?

The previous victims may be alive but they are still victims.

------
ridgeguy
Perhaps it could be helpful to fly a drone over Red Square, dispersing a spray
with microdots that read: "This could have been Novichok, Tovarich. Stop it,
already.".

